# Can index.html page name customizable from plugin?



## davejay (Dec 14, 2008)

I've defined <wrapperPath>index.html</wrapperPath>  in gallery.xml.
But I would like this page name customizable from the engine UI.

Can we enter a variable name inside <wrapperPath>? Tried $$$ ,%var% {{var}} but none worked.

If not possible:
Assuming if I generate index.html using XSLT, does XSLT allows to change the generated file name based on UI entered name?

Thanks!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm

Let me think on this


----------



## Sean McCormack (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking back quickly at an XML?XSLT gallery, it should be possible. It's been nearly 2 years since I wrote one though and I've forgotten loads..


----------



## davejay (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for your response Sean! It'll great if you can name any XSLT based plugin that i can refer for such feature. I'll take it from there  
(also the link to download that template if it exists)

Thanks!


----------



## davejay (Dec 15, 2008)

Just found LRGFlashFlex and LRGUsercomment plugins using hardcoded page names in XSLT. I believe that's customizable. Thanks for the tip!


----------

